# Old panel



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

WTF is this? I was Tom Catting around this old A$$ library and came across this beaut. It's obviously not operable. The last pic is of the operable service.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

That's awesome. Looks like an old 3 phase fuse panel?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dash Dingo said:


> WTF is this? I was Tom Catting around this old A$$ library and came across this beaut. It's obviously not operable. The last pic is of the operable service.
> 
> 
> View attachment 23594
> ...


Nice That looks like this cleaned up...:laughing:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

NUCE !!!!

Any idea what loads it fed ?
Probably electric lights,
Lot's of them !


Good picture !


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Nothing says hack like factory 30s and a disconnect labeled "power box #3" haha


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Nothing says hack like factory 30s and a disconnect labeled "power box #3" haha


I would have used MC.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I would have used MC.


and it probably would've looked better


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Nice That looks like this cleaned up...:laughing:


Dont take pictures when you are hyped up on coffee.... dont.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

dmxtothemax said:


> NUCE !!!!
> 
> Any idea what loads it fed ?
> Probably electric lights,
> ...


No, I wasn't doing any electric work at the building. That sticker at the top reads 1916 - 1917. This the James Hill library, a huge, historic building.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Switched said:


> That's awesome. Looks like an old 3 phase fuse panel?


 They fused both the neutral and the hot, on each circuit, in the old days.
The fuse panels are single phase.


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

That is a fused neutral single phase (or 3-wire DC) panel. When you come across one that is still live, the best thing is to rip it out. If you can't do that, then install a separate neutral bar and get the neutrals on it. And if you can't do _that_, install 30 amp fuses in the neutral sockets, and 15 amp fuses in the hots. Outside of that, leave it alone.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Why don't you do some digging ?
Find some more info on the building and it's wiring ac or dc ?
Remember the gov keeps lots of records on these things 
just yours for some time and the asking ?
A big ol dc lighting system wow !
worth tracking I say !
I think many people would enjoy a story like this.

A dc system would explain the so many fuzes,
you know what kind of beasts dc can produce !


----------

